
Show HN: GitKit – A Toolbar App for Searching GitHub Pull Requests and Issues - mishkinf
https://gitkit.io#
======
dtroit101
Very nice, what features are you looking to add next?

------
rvz
I get the use-case for this application, however I don't think I would want to
run another browser in the background as a 290MB toolbar app to be searching
GitHub PRs and issues makes sense to me. As a native app, yes but something
like Electron is overkill for this use case.

After all, I still have too many Electron apps running on my Macbook hitting
my swap space while I use Chrome to browse the web, so I can't have yet
another one doing the same thing.

~~~
mishkinf
Fair enough. To each their own. My MacBook is running 32gb of ram so I'm not
as concerned over a few hundred mb. But noted.. I'll have to make one in
native code for you.. ;)

